# First Grizzly Purchase HORROR SHOW



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for the share. Much as I like my saw (the same one as yours, with brake and cast iron wheels, purchased a month or two ago), I hate games that smell like hidden fees, bait and switch and so on.

I think I missed out on the discount, which would have gotten me at least the base, by a few days.

Even then, I seem to remember problems with "surprises" in the course of buying and receiving the saw.

On another note, IF you get the suggested mobile base, you will be in for more surprises. For example:

- The bolts, with the lock nuts on them, stick up too high to open the lower door.

- The mounts for the rear wheels do not allow the door to open far enough to remove and install blades. Fortunately, the door lifts off. Still…..

- There isn't much ground clearance with the stock wheels, so rough floors, chips and so on can create drag. For me, until I swapped to bigger wheels, it was REALLY hard to move the saw on the solid rubber horse mats. After the swap, all is well, BUT modifications have to be made because the front wheels cannot fully pivot.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Hmm, this is not a product review? 
Posted in wrong forum

Your first post to LumberJocks, and it is complaint that you are still working to resolve with Grizzly?
Calm down, give Grizzly time to figure it out.
Have had some back order and wrong part order fulfilment issues myself.
All Grizzly CS is working from home, and switching you to a manager on the call is not possible. 
Afraid you have to wait for return call, thanks to social distancing.

If contact with manager does not resolve the problem, then sure hope you used a credit card? 
Wait for charge to show up online, and call the CC company, and claim fraudulent purchase price. 
Email them the supporting documentation with purchase price, discounts, shipping, etc.
You won't have to pay till this resolved, regardless of ship status. 
Assuming your claim is valid, and numbers are correct; the bean counters have authority to fix it quickly.

Best Luck.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I think posting it in reviews is fine as many people comment on good service.

I would be very upset and I hope they resolve it.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I'm with Redoak. It's about product in that service is part of the show.

As they say, do me good, I'll tell a few. . . .

I have a company I do business with, which didn't make good on a problem with their web pages and which cost me money. I may like products they sell, but I'm no more going to let them skate for problems that cost me money any more than they would have let me skate if they hired me to build their cabinets or do other woodwork and they had a problem with my product or pricing.


----------



## BobHinden (May 13, 2019)

Suggest you contact your credit card company and dispute the charge.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Hmm, this is not a product review?
> Posted in wrong forum
> 
> Your first post to LumberJocks, and it is complaint that you are still working to resolve with Grizzly?
> ...


+1 this hasn't gone through the process yet,come back when youve talked to a manager and how they deal with it then we can judge.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

It sounds like he's already gone through much of "the process" and seems to be in circle back mode now. I'd be pissed too.

A couple hundred can be the difference between a saw with aluminum wheels or cast iron ones, a mobile base, a hundred dollars in blades, or what have you.

That said, there is/are some good ideas and advice for solutions.


----------



## jak5352 (Mar 3, 2021)

Thanks everyone!

To clarify this has gone through the process and as of yesterday per an email from a Grizzly manager they refuse to deal with this. Grizzly claims that it was the "website's" fault so they can charge me whatever they want. Which is fine but since they shipped the saw I don't have an opportunity to not purchase it. I have not received the bandsaw yet it is still in transit.

I apologize if I offended "captinklutz & pottz by posting my experience. My only intent was to relay an experience with a company that many here do business with. If people don't review these company's and the products they sell then these companies will continue delivering poor quality and bad customer service. I read a lot of reviews where people say that are fine with some runout, nicks, dents, etc. because it could be worse???!! That is bizare at any price point. The only way we get quality, ingenuity, service etc. is holding these companies to account for their actions and products. That is part of what these sites are for IMO. Otherwise our country is China where everybody keeps their mouth shut and pretends they are satisfied with what little they get. I didn't know I should wait a particular number of posts before submitting a review. The administrator reviewed this and posted it after 24 hours so it must be okay?

Nobody should be okay with what happened here. This is same as stealing. I never authorized any amount to be charged other $1,408.16. Remember the days when you ran the credit card charges through a carbon copy machine and you had to sign? If you didn't sign, the CC company wouldn't pay. In other words if you don't authorize the charge you don't pay. I am not sure why that has changed today. What makes a company believe if they have your account numbers they can take whatever they want is beyond me. It is fraud plain and simple. I am glad it wasn't a debit card they could have emptied my bank account and claimed it was the website's fault and send me a saw blade! LOL

Yes, I used my credit card so they have been notified. Most states have consumer affairs departments of the Attorney general have laws on the books for unauthorized use of credit cards. So I have some avenues.

It is just very disappointing that I have to jump through these hoops to get returned what was taken from me. All Grizzly had to do was tell me that they couldn't honor the price the their website produced and ask me if I still wanted to purchase it. I wouldn't have bought the machine and there would be no issue here. But the took my money without authorization and shipped the saw. That is a scam!

Hi Kelly, do you like the bandsaw? Maybe I would cheer up a bit if I knew I was getting something good without more issues after delivery. Thanks for the heads up on the rolling base. I was considering that and you are right I could have a rolling base for the amount Grizzly overcharged me! How much higher does the base make the saw? I am tall 6'-2" so a little extra height may be good. I may look for another solution for a base, it sounds like a real hassle to change blades with that base not being able to open the door.

I was going to buy a Laguna 18BX but I read a lot of bad reviews on Laguna CS and the 18BX saw in particular has had some bad reviews quality wise on youtube so I went the Grizzly route. I really had a hard time pulling the trigger at $1,408.16 since this saw was $975 less than 8 months ago and $1130 two months ago. being forced to pay a couple hundred more for the saw or $300.00 more in restocking fees PLUS return shipping REALLY stings!

I am starting construction on a new shop and buying all new machines for it, table saw, planer, jointer, cyclone, drill press, 37" sander, some other smaller machines so I hope the purchasing process is better than the first purchase. If it doesn't get better or it gets worse I think I will quit woodworking! LOL

Jeff


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

This thing is incredible and makes one wonder if any company can do something like this.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

no you did not offend me i just wanted to wait and see what the management was going to do to make it right,and it sounds like they really screwed up.maybe they dont understand the power of a bad review on a forum this size.if you havn't yet recieved the saw when it arrives id refuse delivery and send it back.then go too your credit card company and explain why they should not be paid.ive always heard good things about grizzly but this will make me think twice about every buying a machine from them.i hope this works out ok for you,keep us informed.sounds like total bs!


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I am VERY happy with the saw. It is all that I expected. There are several reviews about them. Mine can be seen at: https://www.lumberjocks.com/reviews/12196

I'm editing it from time to time to better describe the beast, its performance and so on. The review includes information that may be helpful on things like off loading, assembling and the recommended mobile base.

I have a 14" Powermatic, so won't be using it for scroll work and such.

I bought blades from bandssawbladesdirect, installed one, then ran a bunch of 10" cherry shorts, 10 sycamore and a 11" block of walnut (see photo). The saw and blades handled it nicely (3/4", Flexback 2 TPI blades).

Allow a couple weeks or even a bit more for delivery. I liked them enough I just ordered another hundred dollars worth to insure back up for the Grizzly and the little PM. I should be set for a while and I'm looking forward to seeing how full 1" blades perform.










I built a sled for the unit to handle up to five foot logs. It slides well and has built in clamps for ease of locking it to the saw (they work as good as I hoped).

I will be installing folding, telescoping legs so I don't have to use the roller stands, and still be able to store the sled. Too, the temp hold downs work well, but the permanent ones will work far better. They are an idea stolen from the Little Ripper. It would require two Little Grippers and run about a grand, so I went this route (made my own). 









It's hard to see in the photo of the base leaning against the saw, but the two pieces coming off the base at 90 degrees have six inch F clamps permanently embedded in them. When you lay the bed on the saw, you only have to reach over and tighten the one in front and the one in the back and they hold the base rock solid. This makes it easy to move for cuts.










Like the Little Gripper, the base will have saw toothed angle iron on which to rest the log. They are spaced at 3/8" to aid moving both ends evenly.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

delete


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Comments FWIW -

1- Not offended, no need to apologize. Think a review should be review of overall tool performance. My preferred reviews are after owner has used the tool for 6 months, and gained a well rounded opinion. Even if the purchase/delivery journey was 'exciting'. 
Opinions vary, and that is beauty of forums. 

At this point, your buying adventure should have been posted in blog thread. 
But your new, and didn't know.

2- Nothing to discuss about overcharge by a supplier. It is not right. We all understand the pain. Posting many paragraphs trying to explain is unnecessary, even if you feel a little better.
Remember we are spectators in this race, not cheerleaders. 
IMHO - The 'new guy' response to this thread would have been less 'suspicious' or lacking empathy, if you had waited until the dispute process was complete; or at least until Grizzly sent the CYA email that no change was being made to purchase price.

3- Have found Grizzly to be honorable company. 
They are not perfect. Have had my own share of back order hell, and wrong/incomplete orders shipped. But they always make good, when GRIZZLY made the mistake. Their technical staff handling warranty claims/parts are very responsive. Almost too fast to ship any parts needed, as they sent me wrong part more than once. 

Mistakes by shipping company are different story, and can be a mess. If shipped FOB Grizzly, you own it once it leaves the Grizzly warehouse, even if you let Grizzly pick the shipping carrier. Hope you never learn, but Truck Freight Damage Insurance claim process takes weeks. Can take months if you don't follow every step, and keep calling all the folks involved couple times a week to get it over goal line. Then you still might wait months for replacement due lack of inventory. 
Point is: some errors are not Grizzly financial responsibility, and any order issue requires more patience than anyone desires to invest.

4- Buying large complex Industrial machinery is not like going to Walmart for consumer LCD TV, or BORG for Dewalt planer.
It requires more patience, time and energy; especially when things go wrong. 
Buy enough large equipment, you will eventually have one (or more) undesirable/exciting experience.

Before retirement, spent millions every year buying hundreds of tools for new mfg operations. An error in purchase price is way too common. Doubt anyone could shock me with nightmare purchase story not already experienced.

Best Examples?

Had a small local air freight company in Asia moving tools between international customs terminal and regional airport. They 'forget' to close rear bay door and lost an unsecured pallet with top half of a machine. The remnant of smashed pallet was delivered via dump truck, as they used a front end loader to scrape it up off the farmers cattle pasture.

Never forget time we had container with one of kind $1.2M tool inside, fall off of cargo ship in Pacific Ocean during good weather. Same incident tossed container with Powermatic tools and Stanley Vidmar work stations for new pattern shop into ocean. Took 7 months to produce replacements and get them to factory.

5- Your Bank CC fraud department will resolve the source of error.
Get a case number, direct phone number, and call back daily.

Outcome may not be to your liking, but they will resolve the dispute. IME - 
: If your printed sales price is not the final order confirmation sheet (and you missed something); then Grizzly wins.
: If you have valid printed order confirmation with lower purchase price, but actual email order confirmation has a different price; the bank has challenge getting to bottom of how this happened. High probability will not have to pay higher amount.
: If you have valid email order confirmation with lower purchase price, and this differs from CC charge; Bank will be on your side; and Grizzly instantly loses.

Last but not least:
I own the base model G0513. Bought it from original owners estate. Great saw. At ~9 years old it needed some bearings and new tires as part of normal maintenance. Positive it will run for many more years. Wished I had the beefier features on X2, but could not pass up the used deal. Like other G0513 owners, expect you will like it.

Best luck with new tool.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Fortunately/unfortunately (you be the judge) but I won't buy *Grizzly* if only 'cause it's not available in Australia.

However having said that, I think there should be more reviews like this… though this review should not be rating the product… as many have said it's not fair until you've used it… it should be a rant about the supplier and their CS.

It is through reviews like this that us consumers become aware of the supplier… as opposed to the product. Crap products can seem reasonable/palatable with good CS while great products are a bucket-of-******************** if you get a slack vendor. Coming back and saying sorry does not cut the mustard with me… They should be curteous and helpfull from the get-go (assuming the customer is similar) rather than curtail to peer pressure when their attitude is disclosed to other potential customers. There are a few local vendors, of great products, that I would not urinate on if they were on fire and to my detriment, may fork out a few more shekels or have to travel some distance to source my druthers elsewhere.
I am old and I dont need the BS that vendors tend to toss up at us in this modern disposable environment.
, 


> ..... Last but not least:
> I own the base model G0513. Bought it from original owners estate. Great saw. At ~9 years old it needed some bearings and new tires as part of normal maintenance…. Positive it will run for many more years…
> - CaptainKlutz


It's exactly for this reason that vendors/suppliers needs to be "scored/evaluated"... I'd hate to return to the same rsole under maintenance circumstances.


----------



## paulLumberJock (Aug 5, 2020)

Geez guys, why are some of you jumping on this guy? He called Grizz 3 TIMES and got the run around.
That's more than fair. He gave Griz time to work through the problem. He was extremely patient.
Some of you guys are just blindly fanboys of certain companies.

Yes, get the credit card company involved.

My experience with Grizzly? I got some clamps that were poorly manufactured. I had to redrill the holes myself and replace some parts. I got a sander and the recommended stand. The sander is fine, but the stand is too light and the sander walks all over the basement floor unless I stand on it or put extra weight on it..

I am sure some of their tools are good, but it seems like a crapshoot to me.

There's no excuse why Diana from Griz didn't take action on this immediately.


----------



## chuckin (May 19, 2020)

Thank you for the heads up.And don't u love it when your tolded to calm down when your getting screwed.Lol.


----------



## Bill1974 (Mar 24, 2010)

This is a simple matter to deal with with Grizzly, you and your credit card company.

You are fortunate that you have the screen capture of what you were expecting to pay. Keep track of your correspondence. Have the credit card company, yourself and Grizzly discuss the options. If you can't come to an agreement before the bandsaw is delivered, refuse delivery and have the CC stop all payments.

Wait for a sale and repurchase or buy another brand.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

This matter is perplexing. I do not think any company wants to be involved in such a screwup and would think they would do everything possible to fix it.

Best advice in this thread is to take screen shots for any large purchase.


----------



## Johnny_Yuma (Nov 29, 2009)

Decline the delivery!


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

> Decline the delivery! - Drew


Caution!

If the order paperwork fine print reads 'Freight FOB XXX' with XXX being a Grizzly location; 
This will not prevent responsibility for payment!!!
Once the tool leaves the listed location under FOB terms; the order contract has been full filled. Buyer owns the machine. Grizzly only* financial* responsibility becomes warranty service claim, or return process.

It is just like Walmart. Once the product leaves store property, you own it. If you return it. The store return policy is used. If it breaks, then use mfg/store warranty.

Refusing tool delivery, invokes the return product policy. You will be billed for 10% of order costs; plus return shipping and handling. If CC company halts payment, Grizzly will file a dispute against you.

The only reason I would refuse shipment, is IF the CC/bank told me to refuse it, or tool was FUBAR'd at delivery. The CC/bank controls the money after dispute is filed, it is up to lawyers now.



> This matter is perplexing. - Redoak49


+1
Longer this thread runs without posted resolution, more perplexing …....


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i think klutz is right trying to refuse delivery will only make a bad situation worse.ive always heard good things about grizzly and their tools so im curious how this will end.


----------



## Dmitriy_S (Jun 7, 2018)

Thanks Jak5352
I was planning to buy the same saw and use a discount too. I'll think and probably look at other saws.


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

Good luck with your purchase. I have been researching several tools recently, and noticed a price increases near the end of February. For a period of time, the price on the list screen was $100 to $200 dollars less than on the detailed page for each individual tool. Very frustrating when a website has issues like this.

I hope you get this issue resolved to your satisfaction. Grizzly should really honor the lower price.


----------



## jak5352 (Mar 3, 2021)

Hey Everyone,

Thanks for the support here, it is much appreciated! CaptainKlutz is right about declining the order. Grizzly had threatened restocking fees and return shipping costs. This would have amounted to $300.00+ that I would have to fight for with nothing versus $145.69 to fight for and a band saw. Neither option is great but taking the bandsaw is the better choice. These companies really have you over a barrel when it comes to this, they all seem to do it.

I do have an update… with the great support here and a little help from behind the scenes from a great member on this forum, a higher up from Grizzly called me and Grizzly finally refunded the overcharge of $145.69! I am very appreciative of this site and the members that commented on this issue. I seriously doubt Grizzly would have done anything if this was kept in the dark. Our ability to share these experiences with other potential customers is what has the most impact to resolve issues and bring companies to improve.

To Grizzly's credit the woman who spoke with me was very kind, friendly, and knowledgeable. She is a great example of what customer service should look like. She stated as the reason it took so long to resolve this was "we couldn't figure out what was going on". She continued to say that after a week she herself went into the website and "purchased" the same saw with the same code and got the same price as I did. She also said she will have the I.T. people fix this problem. You can glean the meaning of what Grizzly told me.

The band saw is due to arrive this week so I made room for the big crate in my garage. Thanks again everyone, I will be around for sure looking at all the tips and tricks and the great things everyone is making!
Jeff


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

thats great to hear from all of heard about grizzly i would have been surprised if they didn't make it right.too bad it was such a long drawn out frustrating ordeal though.another good thing your situation has hopefully prevented this from happening to someone else.hope you enjoy your new toy.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Maybe time for others of us to come back to Grizzly about a credit for the saw we bought in the last couple months.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Maybe time for others of us to come back to Grizzly about a credit for the saw we bought in the last couple months.
> 
> - Kelly


do you really wanna go through that mess? plus i doubt they would even deal with it after time has passed..


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Congratulations on getting this straightened out.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Two hundred bucks isn't much to guys like you, but. . . .


----------



## rbrjr1 (Nov 2, 2017)

THIS is why I make any "large" purchase with American Express. 
as a matter of fact, I would have called them as soon as I saw the wrong price on the cc charge. I wouldn't have even called grizzly until after I had spoken with AMEX.

AMEX would immediately modify the charge and I wouldn't have to pay anything more than what I had originally agreed to..


----------



## Bstrom (Aug 30, 2020)

> Geez guys, why are some of you jumping on this guy? He called Grizz 3 TIMES and got the run around.
> That s more than fair. He gave Griz time to work through the problem. He was extremely patient.
> Some of you guys are just blindly fanboys of certain companies.
> 
> ...


I gotta agree - I also called Grizzly and spoke to a 'knowledgeable' support fellow who was extremely helpful and correctly placed the order for my Grizzly bandsaw fence upgrade for a Rockwell 14" saw. No problems at any point - but this experience is inexcusable. He was given the runaround and to blame the transaction on the 'website' is a pathetic explanation. They stole his money and he can prove it.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Geez guys, why are some of you jumping on this guy? He called Grizz 3 TIMES and got the run around.
> That s more than fair. He gave Griz time to work through the problem. He was extremely patient.
> Some of you guys are just blindly fanboys of certain companies.
> 
> ...


they didn't steal his money if you read he got it takin care of and they refunded the overage he was charged due to a website problem.it shouldn't have gone as far as it did but grizzly made it right.bash them if you want though!


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

They fraudulently took his money and initially refused to do anything. It was not until he fought for it did someone wake up and do something. Maybe someone sent a message to Shiraz.


----------



## AlanWS (Aug 28, 2008)

Credit card companies have power. After the first call, it's a good idea to send the vendor an email including specific mention of all details including the problem and anticipated solution. Put the credit card company on as a cc so they have all the details too. Then if the problem remains when you are charged, the credit card company can take care of it rather than you needing to do it. They do.


----------



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks for alerting the community about their CS.


----------



## S0i7 (Apr 15, 2021)

I have been researching the purchase of a bandsaw for almost a year now, large expense for a retired guy. I was ready to pull the trigger on this saw last December when 3 things happened that halted me in my tracks. Not having dealt with this company before I purchased a small item, the variable speed 1×30" belt sander. I received the item in decent shape and in a decent time but after it ran for about 90 seconds, it became so hot that I couldn't hold my hand on the case for more that a couple of seconds. I tried contacting Grizzly CS and was directed to send an email to the support group. I sent several messages, crickets! After a week of no response I contacted CS again and ran into the issue of paying the freight and a restocking fee. Well, I could have been in error in my judgment of the company, things happen, right? I tried one more time to deal with Grizzly in the form of purchasing a tenioning guide. The price I was charged was higher than the advertised price. I had to go through the CC company and file a dispute in order for the charge to be reversed. Luckily the part was on back order and had not shipped. Third is the numerous stories about having to replace the tires very quickly after purchasing this brand. Not a huge expense but obviously the company knows this is a problem and ignores it. These all go to the attitude of the company's policy. I really wanted to like this company but having such poor relations with them on 2 separate occasions has scared me off. 
This forum is designed to review tools but I feel that we should also review the companies that sell those tools. Glad you got your issue settled but honestly, had you not pushed so hard, do you think you would have been treated fairly? My experience tells me no. These tools are expensive enough without the stress of dealing with unpleasant CS shortening our lives. 
I doubt that I'll ever buy from Grizzly. My hunt continues.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

What caught my eye was "cast iron trunion" in the title. I had a bandsaw with one of those. If you try to move it by grasping the saws table it can break off. That's what happened to me. My old Craftsman is just plain old metal. It won't break. I fabricated one for the broken trunion and it worked but not as well.


----------



## Rich_LI (Jan 9, 2013)

I have the same saw, I purchased mine through Amazon on Grizzlies store. I had no problems with purchase, however I was to pick it up a freight terminal to avoid the lift gate fee. So I went there with my trailer and picked it up, easy peasy. Until I was just about to un-crate it and found it had someone else's name on it, it was a better model with a foot brake. At first I was like cool, then I can to my senses and figured I would call the freight company. When I called, they were in a panic because they couldn't find the saw, they were like, no problem we will come and swap it, great. So I loaded the crate in the trailer and brought it to my driveway. I have 3 acres and the driveway is 800 feet long. I called them and said its in the driveway come and get it. I came home from work it was still there, called again, we cant come on you property, you have to bring it to the street (curbside delivery), that sucked, had to load it in the trailer again, then they try to hit me with lift gate fee, are you serious, I will bring it back to the terminal, oh, you cant , the saw is loaded on a truck already. So I said fine, i'm keeping the saw I have, you figure it out. Lift gate fee was waved and I met the very nice truck driver on the street and he helped me move the saws. I moved that 400 Lb saw so many times I was getting good at it, Nothing is easy


----------



## stevet47 (Dec 13, 2014)

I'd say you have 3 options:
1) Dispute the charge with your CC company, accept the delivery, and hope Grizzly refunds the difference.
2) Accept the delivery and never buy from Grizzly again.
3) Refuse delivery and end up paying return fees that likely total more than the difference in price you paid.

Either way, I say you are better off accepting the delivery, noting/photographing any damage to the exterior packaging, then not opening it until you get approval from the CC company and/or Grizzly to do so.


----------



## ljislink (Aug 22, 2021)

Well I started reading this thread hoping for a Grizzly band saw review, such is life. Anyway after reading 38 replies on this Grizzly CS review/rant I'll join in. I recently paid for a Grizzly TS & mobile base the TS was back ordered with a promo code discount & 2 orders turned into 1. To keep it short there was problem with code/cost of order, 1 phone call to Grizzly problem solved. Had a shipping nightmare, with a lost saw than saw shows up without 2nd box shipping company lost that too. 3-4 phone calls to Grizzly over 4-5 days trying to find the saw & 2nd box. Grizzly was doing everything they could to get problem fixed & sent me (via UPS to avoid freight company) another fence from there West coast location so I would get it quicker. I had few questions about saw spoke with tech dept. and had a very knowledgeable guy helped me. FWIW IMO Grizzly has excellent customer service.


----------



## Chashint (Aug 14, 2016)

@jak5352 thanks for starting the thread. 
Glad it was resolved. 
Whoever the behind the scenes forum member is that helped out, kudos to you.


----------

